

Access your music from anywhere without uploading - hollywoodcole
http://www.jukefly.com/

======
endlessvoid94
I'm a student and was working on this exact idea, except I didn't want to
force the user to download a desktop app, e.g., upload through your browser.

Competition is a good thing, though, I guess.

I need to kick it in the ass.

~~~
cstejerean
Can you write something like this using a shoutcast server on your desktop and
a flash shoutcast client? Both are basically freely available (seems like
writing a shoutcast server is the new hello world application).

~~~
endlessvoid94
Well, it seems to me to be simpler to just have the user upload music to the
website. Why force users to download an executable? I should be paying
attention to my computer architecture class, instead I'm frantically working
on the uploader for my site :-D

EDIT: I see your point. That seems to be a desired feature, but it isn't the
priority. I think the priority now is to make it easiest for the most users. I
think uploading is the best way to do that.

~~~
ejs
I see no point to the upload method, at least for myself. I would not want to
upload gigs of music, I would rather just stream it like this service. I used
to do this with FTP but this looks like a more elegant solution to running an
FTP server.

~~~
endlessvoid94
I can understand that. However, my target audience is not the hacker news
readership :-D

My target was people who don't want to set up a streaming server from their
desktop computer, so they can upload the music.

I wasn't actually aware of anywhere.fm. It seems to be written all in flash
(or flex) and I really don't like that. So mine is mostly javascript and
css/html.

~~~
cstejerean
Can you actually stream music in pure Javascript? Or are you planning to keep
the UI in HTML and just use a small flash plugin for the actual streaming? I
like that idea, I'll volunteer as a beta tester for when you need some.

~~~
endlessvoid94
I was planning on using a small flash player for the music, and a small flash
uploader. The player actually works fairly well, but the uploader is causing
problems.

------
iamwil
If you go down a couple songs down, you can hear an acoustic version of "Baby
got Back" Oh, does it bring back memories.

------
altano
Please throw an iPhone compatible interface on top of this

------
hooande
are these guys a YComb startup?

~~~
immad
nope

------
endlessvoid94
is this your site?

~~~
hollywoodcole
no, not my site. A great idea though.

~~~
endlessvoid94
I'm working on the exact same idea. Good to see competition, but bad because I
have been slacking off.

Time to kick it in the ass.

